

This new bike bottle fills itself with water - edoloughlin
http://grist.org/list/this-new-bike-bottle-fills-itself-with-water/

======
zimpenfish
> Experiments suggest that the bottle could harvest around 0.5 L water in one
> hour's time in regions with high temperature and humidity values

I would have thought that would be not enough but a quick Internet Search
suggests that 16oz/450ml is about the optimal intake per hour. Huh!

~~~
seren
If you are bicycling for one hour in a hot and humid area, aren't you going to
sweat about 0.5 L as well ?

~~~
zimpenfish
(I am not a doctor!)

The links I found said it was at least that, possibly as many as 3L.

e.g. [http://www.cptips.com/fluids.htm](http://www.cptips.com/fluids.htm)

> Under normal environmental circumstances, you will lose 1 - 2 liters of
> sweat per hour, and if the ambient temperature is high, this can be as high
> as 4 - 6 liters per hour.

But you apparently can only take in about 0.5L and process it safely.

e.g. [http://www.hammernutrition.com/knowledge/hydration-what-
you-...](http://www.hammernutrition.com/knowledge/hydration-what-you-need-to-
know.299.html)

> Dr. Tim Noakes collected data for ten years [and] showed that endurance
> athletes who consumed from 16-24 fluid ounces per hour (approx 475-710
> milliliters) typically replenished as much fluid as is efficiently possible

And

> Dr. Ian Rogers suggests that between 500-750 ml/hr (about 17-25 oz/hr) will
> fulfill most athletes' hydration requirements under most conditions

